# Window suggestions



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

An currently putting an addition on my personal home. Total of 10 windows (new construction) my better half wants casement. What I'm wondering is what are your personal favorites as far as manufacturers and specs. I'm an interior remodeler so this isn't my cup of tea and I do have a tight budget but don't want to skimp quality and efficiency but also don't want to blow money if I don't have to. Thanks for advice!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Then go vinyl casement. Happy wife happy life. Simonton are good windows around here. I also like vinyl max for the money but I dont think they make a casement.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Vinylmax makes casements. But with that being said, the best vinyl casement I've ever sold in my 25 years in the business is Gorell. If you prefer a clad wood window, then I recommend Hurd or Weathershield.

Casements and awnings tend to be more energy efficient than double hungs or sliders. Their numbers are always better because there is less area for potential air and/or water infiltration.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Follow up.... OHD may be right in that Vinylmax may not make a "new construction" type casement. Neither does Gorell. And frankly, neither does many higher end vinyl window manufacturers. Typically, when you go with a "new construction" type vinyl window, they are lower priced thinner windows with an integrated nailing flange. 

Many vinyl manufacturers only have a single extrusion for their casement windows - because casements tend to be such a small part of their business. So they make one and it's generally part of their premium line of products. With most manufacturers however, they have a provision where you can add a snap in nailing flange if you are going to install them in a rough opening of a new construction project. Vinylmax does and so does Gorell.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for leads. I'm deffinatly going to check them out. I priced pella and Anderson. Both seemed really high. Just wasn't sure if they are like a Lexus price with a Toyota base persay.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

You're not paying more for an andersen but you will get more window for about the same money.
#1- If you were to set Andersen/Hurd next to ea other in short fashion you would notice more glass less frame with Andersen. They engineer their windows so those monster frames arn't necessary.
#2- Andersen operators (made by Amerock not truth) are stainless steel vs anadoized gold)
#3- Andersen's cladding is vinyl and enclosed the entire sash vs an alumninum sash with a little wood stuck on the inside.
You want to rate a window? Look at a cutaway of any considered and you can see where the money's spent. Good Luck.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

go dart said:


> You're not paying more for an andersen but you will get more window for about the same money.
> #1- If you were to set Andersen/Hurd next to ea other in short fashion you would notice more glass less frame with Andersen. They engineer their windows so those monster frames arn't necessary.
> #2- Andersen operators (made by Amerock not truth) are stainless steel vs anadoized gold)
> #3- Andersen's cladding is vinyl and enclosed the entire sash vs an alumninum sash with a little wood stuck on the inside.
> *You want to rate a window? Look at a cutaway of any considered and you can see where the money's spent. Good Luck*.


The corner cut is where the money hits the road so I'll agree with you on that point at least.

As for the Andersen vs Hurd comparison, I'll once again defer to your suggestion to compare corner cuts of the two. There is nearly twice as much wood in the Hurd vs the Andersen casement. Yes, you'll get about 10% more glass with Andersen, but you will have a very inferior window IMHO. Yeah, I sold Andersen for nearly five years, and granted the "old" Hurd (pre 2006-7) wasn't much to write home about. Not anymore.... it's a completely redesigned window. 

Hurd also has what I think is the ultimate combination in a new construction window. It's their H3 line of products. Heavy duty extruded vinyl main frame, heavy duty extruded aluminum clad exterior and a full real wood interior. It's also moderately priced.

As for Pella.... all of their money is tied up in attorney fees with the current class action suit against them. Their Pro-lines have been total junk for years and it's starting to catch up with them. The Archetectural (sp?) series is still a very nice window, but you better have access to a Brinks Armored truck to pay for them.


----------



## cbdi (Nov 28, 2011)

Andersen 100. Check them out.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Eric, I really don't do a whole bunch of windows. Out of all the ones I've installed the only brand I have never had a call back or problem with was anderson. 

The only problem I ever had with anderson was on a prefinished window the one sash had a tiny chip in the finish, they send me a new sash right away. 



Dave


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i like those push out casement windows


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Struble said:


> i like those push out casement windows


THe Marvin one's that open all the way around so you can clean the outside from the inside are sweet.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i like those push out casement windows





WarnerConstInc. said:


> THe Marvin one's that open all the way around so you can clean the outside from the inside are sweet.


What are you guys talking about????  Push out casement... all the way around:blink:.... Link?

The only one I know about that's close to what you are saying is what I install for a egress. A single hung hinged window that opens all the way for egress. Astro window.


----------



## THIStormRepair (Nov 28, 2011)

We've used Gorell in the past and they make a good product. We no longer use Gorell because of issues with customer service. For the last 5-6 years we've been installing Vista vinyl windows pretty much exclusively. I can't speak highly enough about Vista's products. Our installers love them for the same reasons I do - we just never seem to have an issue and our customers rave about them!


----------



## hos (Nov 5, 2011)

I tend to agree with others that the casement windows are good options


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.marvin.com/windows/push-out-casement-windows/features-and-benefits/


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Or....
http://www.marvin.com/windows/tilt-turn-hopper-windows/features-and-benefits/


----------



## MidWestPro (Dec 12, 2011)

Eric K said:


> An currently putting an addition on my personal home. Total of 10 windows (new construction) my better half wants casement. What I'm wondering is what are your personal favorites as far as manufacturers and specs. I'm an interior remodeler so this isn't my cup of tea and I do have a tight budget but don't want to skimp quality and efficiency but also don't want to blow money if I don't have to. Thanks for advice!


I definitely prefer casement windows myself especially in areas with any wind at all. I prefer Alliance Windows because they carry a lifetime warranty which can be transferred if you decide to sell your home. I've used the warranty as a selling tool quite a bit.

http://www.alliancewindows.com/our-products/

I've also used a new extension jamb that is available with their windows where I don't even have to cut the trim at all. Makes my life so much easier. Not sure if this is the right link for them or not but it shows what they are available in. I haven't tried them yet but they offer extension jambs in a PVC product which can be nice.

http://www.midwaywindows.com/our-pr...te-windows/optional-features/jamb-extensions/


----------



## P3+ (Oct 10, 2011)

I"ve had very very good luck with Silverline (made by Anderson). Typically a savings of about 15-25% over the actual Anderson branded window, but the quality is dead on.

Jeld Wen has made some nice strides in the past few years on their casement line as well. Stay away from the "builder series" though.


----------



## CHB70 (Apr 22, 2006)

For casement windows I prefer Anderson or Marvin.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Pella proline vs plygem pro series classic. Pella is wood with alum clad ext , plygem is vinyl. Which would u guys pick? Plygem is a good bit less expensive but is it comparable. Any window experts wanna chime in? These will be new construction style for my personal addition of my house. I can pm the quote sheets to anyone interested for a breakdown of units. Thanks!


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Won't join the conversation about this brand over that because my experience is too limited – 90% Andersons in these parts. My comment is a heads up about casements. Yes I know that is what your wife is asking for, but for discussion - IMHO, though I like the look and operations of casements I never want them in my own home because _they can't be left open if there is any chance of rain in the forecast_. This is a deal breaker for me. I can always leave my double hung sashes _open a bit, 4" to 6" _ through a gentle rain and with those near the overhang of a roof line I can leave the top sash down, for ventilation even in a pretty heavy rain. Of course this all depends on the prevailing direction and intensity of the wind. I just like be able to leave my windows open. Never an issue with awnings but casements can bring in a lot of rain. Just something you might want to consider.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Good point! Never thought about that.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

i've been installing windows for just over 25 yrs now. and from my experience, i've had good luck with andersen, always stood behind their products. pella i'd stay away from. architectural line is over priced and proline is dumpster quality. marvin makes a real nice window but the pricepoint is on the high side. also weathershield makes a nice window and they do all custom sizes too. just my opinions tho.


----------



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

ISM37 said:


> i've been installing windows for just over 25 yrs now. and from my experience, i've had good luck with andersen, always stood behind their products. pella i'd stay away from. architectural line is over priced and proline is dumpster quality. marvin makes a real nice window but the pricepoint is on the high side. also weathershield makes a nice window and they do all custom sizes too. just my opinions tho.



Pella's come along way in the last few years. Original poster- If your looking for a nice Vinyl window id suggest the new Pella 350 series, or look into the Impervia fiberglass offerings for a composite/fiberglass. Wood clad id go with proline.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Just to update this thread I started. I installed plygems all vinyl casement windows. Forget the model. But I am very pleased with the product so far. Very nice for the price point I was after.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Eric K said:


> Just to update this thread I started. I installed plygems all vinyl casement windows. Forget the model. But I am very pleased with the product so far. Very nice for the price point I was after.


PlyGem has only one casement model. You got an excellent window from a good company. You should have years and years of trouble free service. :thumbsup:

What glass pack did you end up with?


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

We are currently installing Ply Gem aluminum low E windows in an addition. Fixed and horizontal sliders. They are pretty nice windows overall, thin profiles and affordable. They do look like they got some rough handling in the factory, but for the price we can live with that. 

We used to go with General Aluminum but lately they do not seem to be interested in selling in GA. Go figure.


----------



## onequick (Feb 1, 2012)

Edit


----------



## thecabinetguy (Jun 4, 2012)

MidWestPro said:


> I definitely prefer casement windows myself especially in areas with any wind at all. I prefer Alliance Windows because they carry a lifetime warranty which can be transferred if you decide to sell your home. I've used the warranty as a selling tool quite a bit.
> 
> http://www.alliancewindows.com/our-products/
> 
> ...


Do you know anyone who has used them? Curious to know someone's opinion on it...and I think the warranty is HUGE selling point!


----------

